# Do you know what this is?



## di reston (Jan 24, 2018)

On this evening's news on television, they talked about something called 
"The impossible burgers", produced in the USA, that's supposed to be super healthy. No meat. Plenty of very healthy other ingredients......etc. Have you heard of this?. I'm intrigued. Can anyone enlighten me? Is it real, or is it a hoax?  My mail isn't a hoax. I genuinely wish to be able to shed light on this!


di reston


Enough is never as good as a feast   Oscar Wilde


----------



## TATTRAT (Jan 24, 2018)

Comes from a company called impossible foods.

https://www.impossiblefoods.com/burger/

We've seen them at a couple of industry shows and while the texture is slightly different, the flavor, once dressed up, is really, REALLY close to a "regular" burger.


----------



## jennyema (Jan 24, 2018)

Its very real.   Not a hoax.

On the menu of a few legit restaurants here.  Though I haven't had one.

There is a picture here:  https://www.bostonglobe.com/lifesty...less-burger/QIK2g2iK4o7PXRmb2bN79J/story.html


----------



## caseydog (Jan 24, 2018)

Yes, it is for real. There are several videos on YouTube of chef's and skeptics trying them. They are not widely available, yet. I want to try one, just to see if they really are as good as they are claimed to be. 

CD


----------



## buckytom (Jan 24, 2018)

I'd like to try it, too. My wife eats a lot of veggie burgers. Most are pretty bad, just mushy veggies in patty form. 
If you're lucky, they might at least have a decent crust.
I'd like to find a good one that resembles meat.


----------



## caseydog (Jan 24, 2018)

Update: There is a place called Liberty Burger a few miles from me that has the Impossible Burger. I should have guessed we'd have them in my town. We have everything here, these days. I need to go there, and do a review. 

CD


----------



## Roll_Bones (Jan 25, 2018)

I like regular burgers and would not consider these.  Whats wrong with a real beef pattie.
I guess this is an option for those who don't eat meat.  I eat meat and eat it regularly.


----------



## caseydog (Jan 25, 2018)

Roll_Bones said:


> I like regular burgers and would not consider these.  Whats wrong with a real beef pattie.
> I guess this is an option for those who don't eat meat.  I eat meat and eat it regularly.



Some people can't eat meat, like our own *powerplantop* on the forum. Others limit meat intake, like my friend who has a history of heart disease in his family. As for me, I plan to eat one just for the culinary adventure. 

I love meat, like most Americans, but most of all, I love good food, and if I can eat something good that has the side benefit of being healthier, I'm all over that. 

CD


----------



## TATTRAT (Jan 25, 2018)

Roll_Bones said:


> I like regular burgers and would not consider these.  Whats wrong with a real beef pattie.
> I guess this is an option for those who don't eat meat.  I eat meat and eat it regularly.



Perhaps some people just like another alternative.


----------



## caseydog (Jan 25, 2018)

I ate one today!!! Yes, it is very real.

Read about it here...

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f170/review-the-impossible-burger-99466.html#post1538576

CD


----------

